# Do tarot card readings come true ??



## laraboo (Sep 9, 2005)

hi all I had a tarot reading about a month ago, at first the reading was a bit naff, until she hit upon an incident at work which was pretty accurate, then she asked me if I wanted an answer to a specific question when I said yes she said is the question 'am I going to have another baby' the answer was a definite yes, she also asked the tarot if it was going to be more than 1 and again the answer was yes. I had said nothing to indicate or give anything away she only knew my name.

I had a reading by a brilliant card reader some years ago who told me I was going to have a baby girl and 5 years ago I did naturally, I really want to believe in it, but dont really know what to think, but going on past experience it was true,  although we are having another last go at divf later in the year, any thoughts on it or positive stories appreciated  

regards Anne


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

I've had two readings previously - cards and palms - at different times and by different people and both told me I would have twins and hey - now pregnant with twins! 

DeeDee x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I've had lots of readings over the years & mostly they are accurate. The most accurate was before having N was told I would be pg Sept/Oct & I got pg in the Sept.

Just had a telephone reading & the first thing she said was you're going to have a lovely holiday. She also knew about my mc & almost accurate on the timing. I asked about another baby & she said either pg in or due Oct (but not the year). She also said 2 more children but there is no way with my age I could have more than one more! There are no twins in the family & I won't have tx again so chances are it woul be a singleton.


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

I am absolutely terrified of the tarot cards after my mothers experience. 

She had a reading done which told her 4 people very close to her would die very soon. During the following 6 months she lost my father, her mother, her next door neighbour and an uncle  

Gill - Here's hoping the lady who did your reading was as good and accurate as the one who did my mothers    

S xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Shelley  that is horrid, the reader shouldn't tell people things so bad as that. I've never been told anything like that in such a way either. Even if she read that in the cards she should have kept it to herself


----------



## laraboo (Sep 9, 2005)

hi all thanks for your replies, its interesting that there are so many positive stories apart from shelley I agree I didnt think that card readers were supposed to say somebody is going to die its unethical, let alone scary  

Lets hope it does come true Im quite excited about what she told me so lets see.
wishing everybody else's wishes come true 

love anne  x


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Lara & all
First of all it is correct that a physic should not tell of deaths if they see it. I have been told that a psychic who sees these things and gives it is working on a low vibration.
I gave Healing to a lady once who had just had a 30 wk still born baby, i was given visions of a fox poking her in the back with its nose and then  a bumble bee with specs ( her DH wore specs) this bee was going from flower to flower, I saw this, as her DH playing away. It was not for me to tell her but be there for her, especially when she figured it out for herself  which was many months later!.

I have just had a lovely reading from a Gay Guy on ebay, he is an American living with his partner in Scotland, he is really lovely and very accurate, best of all only charges £10 for 1/2hr and he calls you at his expense. He told me he is not in it for the money and his price and compassion proves this., I believe this can only strengthen his gift.
He says he is not a Medium but i think he does have this gift also as he told me what i was doing at the time of the call on both occasions.  Some physics can pick up on your wishes, but if a Medium gives you a message actually from Spirit  and translates what she has been given correctly then you can say it will happen, but remember we all have free will.
Angel Blessings
XX
Karen
PS.
I told my reader i would give his info out to others, let me know if you have a reading with him how you get on. Say i sent you, Kairan spelt Karen
His email is [email protected], you can make payment to him through paypal.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Babycrazy thanks for that info.

anne - i had a reading a few weeks back and she was quite accuarate on a lot of things like falling out with my dad and the break up with my husband etc but i think she thought i was childless and lived at home with my mum and wanted to move out of home which wasnt correct as i have a son and havnt lived with my mum in years! She did mention about a job i was going for but dont put my eggs into one basket on the job front - try some others and i went for a job but failed on the driving but i have been looking at other options.

So sometimes they can be really good.

Kate xx


----------



## w.axl.rose (Aug 3, 2008)

I've never had a reading myself and was never very sure about them tbh but now i'm hoping and praying they can come true   

My mother in law had a reading while she was on holiday and was told that there will be twins coming to the family soon


----------

